# Dossier partagés iCloud disparaissent



## Gandulf (10 Avril 2020)

Bonjour. 
J'essaie d'utiliser la nouvelle fonction de dossiers partagés iCloud apparue avec MacOS 10.15.4 mais j'observe souvent des problèmes avec des dossiers partagés qui disparaissent après avoir été déplacé (par défaut ils apparaissent à la racine d'iCloud). 
Sur la session de ma femme sur l'iMac familial deux dossiers partagés sont présents par contre ils n'apparaissent pas sur son MacBook. Les deux machines ont MacOS 10.15.4 (19E287). Les dossiers apparaissent aussi sur iCloud.com.
J'ai aussi noté des problèmes avec des dossiers qui disparaissent après avoir déplacé des dossiers partagés depuis File sur un iPad. Ce n'est pas très rassurant et j'ai fait remonté à Apple.
Suis-je le seul à avoir ces problèmes ?
Merci.


----------

